

Show HN: Podcast/RSS feed processor recombines missing entries using archive.org - quinncom
http://backfeed.strangecode.com

======
monty5811
Nice project, this looks really interesting. I think google reader did the
same thing before it was shut down.

ps I have my own podcast related project at
[https://pdcst.ninja](https://pdcst.ninja)

------
_jomo
Interesting project. Are you aware that some feeds support pagination?

For example '?page=2'

~~~
quinncom
I've never seen a feed with pagination. Do you know an example? And do you
know a feed eater that can interact with pagination?

If a paginated feed were given to Backfeed it would basically de-paginate it
to a single, large feed.

